# [SOLVED] Laptop screen scrambles



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey I have this laptop that when i turn it on it becomes scrambled below are some pictures. I have tried to reset the lcd cable

Normal
http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/2461/memtestcu5.jpg

Scrambled
http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6850/memtest2cw4.jpg


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

normall this is caused by a bad lcd cable or bad motherboard, but could also be the lcd panel itself(though usually its constant)

hook up an external monitor to your laptop and see if it does the same thing. if it does, replace the mobo. if not, i'd look at the lcd cable first, but still could be the mobo.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

Ok this is what happens when I connect to the external monitor it works fine no problem. 

Now if the laptop lcd is scrambled and I connect it to the external it clears up as if 

nothing was wrong but when I disconnect and wait then it goes scrambled again.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

sounds like the motherboard needs to be replaced.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

I dont think it is that I tested the motherboard with a boot cd I bought and it passed


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

that is strange. i suspect the LCD circuit board but very hard to confirm unless you can test the whole LCD on another laptop.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

I have a compaq would I be able to test the toshiba screen on it if I change the lcd cable


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

i really doubt because of the connector shape and size difference.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

one more thing when I switch the wireless on and off from the switch on the side this is what happens.

ON:
screen turns as it is on the pictures

OFF:
It turns like the northern lights its as if there was a rainbow.

Can it be the motherboard? or the lcd screen


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

could be the motherboard... but... try to remove the WiFi card first then try ON/OFF again.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

Also I changed the wireless card and still the same thing as above I also check to see if the main and aux cables were unsolder from the inner part of the lcd screen but they are solder good


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

I also tried it with out the wireless card and it had the same problem


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

same thing without the WiFi card? it could then be the video card or the motherboard.

going back to 'if you can use the LCD on other laptops...' if you can find the correct cables that would work with the LCD and the laptop, and if the size is the same to fit in the back cover and bezel, then i think it is possible.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

Ok I will try


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

One last thing the laptop is running hotter then normal I have check the fans and all of them are working I also applied new thermal compound onto the CPU just to make sure


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

did you use SpeedFan to know the temps (at least an idea)? 

also if you can recall, when you applied thermal compound, you need to remove/clean out the old one. noticed if the old one is a thermal paste or thermal pad? i say this because in my laptop, i experienced seeing a thermal pad instead. Obviously the thermal pad is thicker compared to a thermal compound when applied. I am thinking may be you do not have good surface contact between CPU and heatsink - thus high temps.

as for the LCD, if it works well with the external monitor, I would suspect a bad LCD. you may well have good connections but the LCD has its own circuit board that's may be malfunctioning. best way is to use a working LCD in lieu of the old one. this way you will know for sure if it is indeed LCD or motherboard.


----------



## xxdanielxx (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

hey ok I changed the lcd with an extra one I bought for a sony dv5000 and it looks like it works fine although it is a lot smaller. Now when I switch the button for the wireless to on it does not scramble the screen so it looks like it is working


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop screen scrambles*

oh that's good. glad to know you pinned it down to the LCD. if you feel this the issue is resolved, kindly mark this thread as SOLVED in Thread Tools


----------

